

How HBO Is Protecting 'Game of Thrones' from Online Piracy in 2013 - cpeterso
http://www.forbes.com/sites/carolpinchefsky/2013/03/04/how-hbo-is-protecting-game-of-thrones-from-online-piracy-in-2013/

======
mtgx
Sounds like at least some of them are finally starting to get it.

